# I Knew Him Before He Was Famous



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some have greatness thrust upon them!

QUOTE (from evilbay)

It was serviced a month or so ago by http://www.electric-watches.co.uk and she came back running like a dream, so you dont need to worry about movement issues because this guy is one of the best around, if not THE best when it comes to electric watches.

ENDQUOTE

I reckon Paul is getting rather well known in the watch world! :yes: - and rightly so! :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:blush2: Stop it Mel :blush2:

Can you PM where that came from please? Thanks.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

"Bring me the one they call....Silver Hawk."
​


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> :blush2: Stop it Mel :blush2:
> 
> Can you PM where that came from please? Thanks.


You've got a few mentions on there at the moment Paul, but I'm guessing that this is item #170478935926


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

SharkBike said:


>


Haahaha you have too much time on your hands. Pretty funny though


----------



## Smart Stig (Mar 27, 2010)

That's nothing - I've got merchandise!










Got that way back in the 80's when it was still OK for parents to buy sharp things for kids. Still doing sterling service as my second level case opener (level three involves carpentry tools :hammer: )

Andrew


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Whatever next


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

That man gets my vote. And he should be made

*Lord Silver Hawk* for services to the Vintage and Electric Watch industry.

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's time this topic was locked....actually, deleted might be better. :hunter:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I can hear you blushing all the way to Canada. It's not easy to be famous. Can I have your autograph?


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

HAHAHA this thread is hilarious. This is Silver Hawk fever. I better head over to brighton and kiss the ground


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> It's time this topic was locked....actually, deleted might be better. :hunter:


You won't get away with it that easily. :feck:


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

as a regular visitor to the hawk mansion, well the west wing of it anyway, just wanted to say if anyone wants me to sift through the laundry basket for souvenirs just let me know!!!









cheers

mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Opening Soon :-

*Hawk**Land* - at the end of Brighton Promenade! :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Opening Soon :-

*Hawk**Land* - at the end of Brighton Promenade! :lol:

Pilgrims will require to show an Electric Watch as part of their admission requirements.


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

funnily enough i was around at hawk towers this morning, sharing a coffee and some rich tea (no choc hobnobs in the cupboard) i enquired about getting an autograph and was told that they would now be charged for !! :blink:

cheers

mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

:stop:


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

seadog1408 said:


> funnily enough i was around at hawk towers this morning, sharing a coffee and some rich tea (no choc hobnobs in the cupboard) i enquired about getting an autograph and was told that they would now be charged for !! :blink:
> 
> cheers
> 
> mike


Surely Jeeves would have got some hobnobs!


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

Philz said:


> seadog1408 said:
> 
> 
> > funnily enough i was around at hawk towers this morning, sharing a coffee and some rich tea (no choc hobnobs in the cupboard) i enquired about getting an autograph and was told that they would now be charged for !! :blink:
> ...


you would have thought so , but no, i had to search the cupboards myself while the servants carried paul to his watch room in a cashmere lined carry chair!!!!!!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mel said:


> Some have greatness thrust upon them!
> 
> QUOTE (from evilbay)
> 
> ...


It's amazing how word gets around


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

"Well, it's not all bad. Thanks to Silver Hawk, I don"t need to worry about movement issues when it comes to electric watches."
​


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mutley said:


> It's amazing how word gets around


I wish this topic would go away...but that one is very good. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This thread should be pinned...for the good of all mankind. :rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

He'll be banning me from sending anything to Brighton for a holiday next - just 'cos I started this :rofl2:

Och Aye the Noo :groan: ( ------- say it out loud with a fake Scottish accent)

{Love the "Tuningforktastic" - that's great!)


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

The Americans love the Hawk.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> This thread should be pinned...for the good of all mankind. :rofl:


Agree with you on that 100%


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > This thread should be pinned...for the good of all mankind. :rofl:
> ...


Maybe add the photo to the top of the Electric & Electronic Watch Forum...



jss said:


>




Sorry Paul, have patience we`ll get bored soon enough :wink2:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Sorry Paul, have patience we`ll get bored soon enough :wink2:


We only tease the ones we love....







( In a manly way. of course..)


----------



## seadog1408 (Feb 12, 2007)

pauls in brighton, you shouldn,t really mention " man love" here :air_kiss: :wink2:

cheers

mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Finally, that'll be me *BANNED!* :lol:

(Well he won't let me send a watch for fettling now, will he, I mean I started all this! :yes

At least it wasn't me that mentioned the *BRIGHTON CONNECTION*


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Actually - - I'd almost (but not quite) forgotten this thread :lol:

I was going to ask Paul if he had any white cotton gloves he's stopped using that I could wear for the Military Two-Step?

Now there's a *BUMP* after all this time 

('sOK, I don't have any stuff for Brighton at present, I might get away with reviving this! :to_become_senile: )


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

I have only one question for Paul: What's Charlie Sheen like in person?


----------

